# I want to buy AN OEM RS6 rear bumper but will it fit my 2001 A6 2.8?



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

IS THERE IS SIZE DIFFERENCE IN THE BODY OF THE RS6 THAN AN 2001 A6? I KNOW THAT THE ENGINE IS BIGGER IN THE RS6 BUT I DON'T KNOW IF THE BODY SIZE IS THE SAME AS MY 2001 A6 2.8. SO THAT I CAN SWAP OUT THE OEM A6 BUMPER FOR AN OEM RS6 BUMPER. ANYTHING INFO WOULD HELP. THANKS GUYZ


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: I want to buy AN OEM RS6 rear bumper but will it fit my 2001 A6 2.8? (JM$Y)*

rs6 wheel arches are flared more, i think


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: I want to buy AN OEM RS6 rear bumper but will it fit my 2001 A6 2.8? (JM$Y)*

Yes RS6 have wider wheel arches.
So if you want RS6 Look you must buy this Dietrich bumper.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: I want to buy AN OEM RS6 rear bumper but will it fit my 2001 A6 2.8? (Ville)*

WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: I want to buy AN OEM RS6 rear bumper but will it fit my 2001 A6 2.8? (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Yes RS6 have wider wheel arches.
So if you want RS6 Look you must buy this Dietrich bumper.









How does the bumper cover line up with the side fenders? I waited so long to get a kit due to the fact some face lift kits do not look properly aligned & out of proportion when installed.


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I want to buy AN OEM RS6 rear bumper but will it fit my 2001 A6 2.8? (JM$Y)*

you were going to spend 3k, to go RHD, then spend on body work, and wide the fenders to match, or do it correctly and by the rs6 quarters and fenders, and make it a true rs6 bodied car.


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: I want to buy AN OEM RS6 rear bumper but will it fit my 2001 A6 2.8? (18turbo13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18turbo13* »_you were going to spend 3k, to go RHD, then spend on body work, and wide the fenders to match, or do it correctly and by the rs6 quarters and fenders, and make it a true rs6 bodied car.

i was thinking highly about that i just needed a little guidance + time. I will have my dream car sooner than expected. Ok when you say quarters panels you mean the rear panels like the front fender except you would have to cut them off..correct? Thanks Guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

